# Geophagus Heckelii & Green Terror shots



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

I just picked up 2 gorgeous fish and gave them each their own tank (for the most part). I have some clown Loaches and German Rams but I'm looking to see just how nice I can get these guys because they have a TON of potential. Both fish are about 4".

The GT has a pretty big nip in his dorsal fin from being in with about 40 larger Acaras and Polleni at the LFS so I'm hoping it will grow back in.










The Heckelii is impressing me more and more everyday since I've never owned these and happened to find one lonely one at a different LFS. He looks like a shiny tan color from afar but up close... 










Very excited to see these guys progress. These are just cropped full tank shots but I'll be updating with better pics soon!


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Quick update- Trailers are growing like weeds!


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Those are some really cool looking fish!  Is the nip on your GT growing in?


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

I love Acaricthys heckelli a full grown adult is a sight to behold, good luck you're off to a good start.


----------

